# How to start reconciliation?



## bencoll

Hi, my boyfriend and I of two years broke up. He broke up with me out of nowhere. See, I love this guy so much and I am willing to do anything to make him come back. Where does reconciliation start? We have no children.


----------



## Ynot

bencoll said:


> Hi, my boyfriend and I of two years broke up. He broke up with me out of nowhere. See, I love this guy so much and I am willing to do anything to make him come back. Where does reconciliation start? We have no children.


Why did you break up? Who's idea what is it? There isn't a lot to go on here.
But FTR why would you want to reconcile with someone who doesn't want to be with you? Why not just go out and find someone who does?


----------



## happy as a clam

How long ago did you break up, and why?


----------

